# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë të gatujmë për drekë?

## drague

ketë pyetje e bejn te gjithë amvisat ç'do mëngjes.
meqë jam i lire paradite mund t'ju ndihmoj sadopak.
gatuaj shpejt,  por shkruaj ngadale. :shkelje syri: 
ps.sot kam gatuar mish viçi ne furre me patate dhe qumesht.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Cte gatuajme sot per dreke????


1 Kebab edhe mblodha mendjen per sot.      :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

nje panine tek bari dhe ja gatimi im per sot, si gjithmone 
po te isha ne shpi do beja specialitetin tim, makarona  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

per drekt grosh me pilaf....

----------


## Flora82

drek   nuk  pregaditi  kurr    :buzeqeshje:   vetem  dark  ,  mendoj  nje  tavê  me  domate  speca qep dhe  gjiz   specjalitet   i  kosoves : p

----------


## Kreksi

Mos u lodhni shumë, per darkë niuke na dueht  aqë shume energji sepsse duhet fjetur pastaj, sa me i lehtë te jete ushqimi aqë më mirë do e pesno...do e pesojmi !

----------


## [Perla]

Tave me speca te mushura me orise dhe mish te grire .

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ore mos na thoni cfare te hame por na thoni si gatuhen.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Anxhi*

Per darke preferoj peshk (te skuqur ose te pjekur ne tave) me nje gote vere pas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Une per darke sot kam Pasta alla Genovese edhe 1 cotoleta alla milanese.    :buzeqeshje: 

Normale qe Vera nuk mungon kurre ne Tavoline.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xlindax

> ketë pyetje e bejn te gjithë amvisat ç'do mëngjes.
> meqë jam i lire paradite mund t'ju ndihmoj sadopak.
> gatuaj shpejt,  por shkruaj ngadale.
> ps.sot kam gatuar mish viçi ne furre me patate dhe qumesht.


*Me quuuuuumesht??????

Une sot bera makarona me panna da cucina, me salc e me cik gjalp.. pastaj bera tacchino te tenxhere dhe nje sallat romana... s'pati hankesa kshuqe s'duhet te ket qen e keqe.*

----------

